# Are tank sizes universal?



## lbj (Mar 11, 2011)

I see a lot of companies have comparable size tanks in their line-ups. For example, 10 gal tanks from different companies look to mostly have the same dimensions, as do 20, 29, 30, etc. Is this all standardized?

Reason I ask, I have a Topfin 20L tank, nominally 30" long. I'm looking for a glass top for it, but I don't know who makes Topfin. Seems like Aqueon would be a good bet by looking at their website, their 20L tank looks just like mine. Is it safe to assume that an Aqueon top for their 20L tank would fit mine? I've also found a Perfecto top. Assuming the 20L size is standard, this top should fit my tank too. Anybody know?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with NP, measure your tank just to be sure and match the measurements with the ones noted on the box. So long as your lenght and width measure the same you should have no problems. That's what I did for my 37G Tall (30"Lx12"W).


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

For the most part they are universal, some companies get creative with footprints and capacity but a 20L is a 20L no matter who makes it to be honest with you. Ive got several tanks from several different manufacturers and they are all within millimeters and this is off the trim, glass measurements are all the same.


----------



## lbj (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! Very very helpful. The glass tops I'm considering are on Amazon, so I can't measure before buying. And unfortunately they're not listing precise dimensions. But as WhiteGloveAquatics says, it appears the dimensions are universal, so it shouldn't matter which glass top I get. All things considered I think I'll go with Aqueon.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think they are all standard to just slight differences. I have 15 15gal tanks and part of them are a good 1/2 inch shorter than others. I also just got rid of 2 33 longs that were 48 inches.


----------



## lbj (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Susan. I was finally able to glean dimensions off of an ebay listing for a 30" Aqueon top. It does appear to match up with my tank's measurements, so I bought the Aqueon off of Amazon (cheaper that way).


----------



## ftech (Mar 12, 2011)

nice info to know.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

In general they are standard, or try to be, because the customers would not be very happy with somebody who was odd, and the brand would not be popular, but there are variations and they can be annoying. It is useful to know how to sand glass, on those occasions when you'd like a millimeter less (sometimes its just quality control) on a glass canopy. 

If you're buying a replacement back strip make sure you're getting a match, those are a pain, two brands, completely different specs, you can end up with all kinds of stupid gaps and overhangs.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Chris,how do you sand glass?Can regular sandpaper work?Asking because I have a canopy I need cut down and dont think the glass cutter will sand it for me.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I think its called Emory cloth - it comes in different grits just like sand paper, but generally I buy whatever I can find at the hardware store and cut it down to fit in my sander ('cause sanding glass takes a bunch of time) often if I'm having trouble finding anything I just level with the guys and tell them I'm trying to sand glass and they usually find me what I need. Oh, and ground glass is moderately dangerous, you don't want to get it in your eyes or in your nose so wear glasses or safety glasses and a regular old dust mask and gloves (always gloves, especially because you will be handling the unsanded edges). I like to wrap my glass in an old towel before I put it in the vise and you just can't tighten it at all, I just use the vise to hold it up and still so I can sand it, but if you tighten it too far it will snap on you. Its not as hard as I'm making it sound, I just want you to be careful.


----------

